# The Current FBI and DOJ are Pathetic......



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

*The Current Federal Bureau of Investigation and The Current Department of Justice*
*are PATHETIC.....*

*Both Agencies need to be thoroughly Douched and Rinsed of all Foreign matter that is destroying them from the inside out !*

*Today's testimony by FBI Agent Peter Strzok and last weeks testimony by Rod Rosentein show just how disgustingly biased both outfits have become.....*

*Just two these public showings have clearly illustrated how corrupt/criminal and condescending these agencies have become......*

*As an American Citizen I am Completely sickened by what I have witnessed today....*

*I've stated this before and I'll state it again....If ANY of these individuals worked in my employ I would Fire them immediately ....*
*Each one of these below should be UNEMPLOYED :*

*Jeff Sessions*
*Rod Rosenstein*
*Robert Mueller ( And his complete band of Idiots )*
*Peter Strzok*
*Andy McCabe - Gone*
*Lisa Page*
*And a whole list of others*
*that can be tagged which would end up being in the Thousands...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Yet the Mueller investigation continues . . . I'm sure Putin is pleased with your efforts though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Strzok and Page are cheating on their spouses, but are being truthful now.
*…Insanity: Anti-Trump Agent Denies Bias!…

…Sez Deep State Hate ‘Expressed out of Deep Patriotism’…*
4,743
*…Democrat: He Deserves Purple Heart!…*
1,985
*…Issa Makes Him Read Own Anti-Trump Texts…*
379
*…Tries to Explain Saying Trump Supporters, Walmart ‘Smell’*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Strzok and Page are cheating on their spouses, but are being truthful now.
> *…Insanity: Anti-Trump Agent Denies Bias!…*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/12/peter-strzok-testimony-bias-deep-patriotism/*
> *…Sez Deep State Hate ‘Expressed out of Deep Patriotism’…*
> ...


I think this douchebag, Strzok actually believes his own lies.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think this douchebag, Strzok actually believes his own lies.


What lies?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> What lies?


Ask his wife.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Strzok stated that the IG never found any bias on his part.
This was a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> What lies?


What's wrong with you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

https://t.co/CJiBge3TRP

The Ron Desantis interview was especially revealing.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ask his wife.


When he lied to his wife, he believed he was still being faithful?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Strzok stated that the IG never found any bias on his part.
> This was a lie.


Where did he say that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Where did he say that?


Find it yourself, Clouseau.
(Try the clue I left in post #9)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> When he lied to his wife, he believed he was still being faithful?


Would not surprise me.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Find it yourself, Clouseau.
> (Try the clue I left in post #8)


Nothing, as usual.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Witch hunt, GOP embarrassing themselves. What's the point?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Witch hunt, GOP embarrassing themselves. What's the point?


Try "nothingburger".
I predict it will be the soup dujour in the drive by media within hours.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Witch hunt, GOP embarrassing themselves. What's the point?


To the loyal suckers, it looks like the victory they were told to expect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

This is CNN,


'Just Flat Wrong': CNN Torches FBI Agent's Strzok's Claim That His Texts Aren't Indicative Of Bias


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Too funny,


Pandemonium: GOP Congressman Hits Strzok On Extramarital Affair And Democrats Went Ballistic


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> What lies?


*Just ask " Filthy Filner "....he used the same Democratic Playbook.*
*Mr Spola Henry.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Three Funny,
Trey Gowdy Destroys FBI's Peter Strzok: Why Did You Talk About Impeaching Trump a Day After the Special Counsel Launched? 
Katie Pavlich
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/07/12/trey-gowdy-rips-peter-strzok-for-claiming-he-isnt-biased-n2499718


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Four Funny,
Twitchy
*'Dude is lying': Peter Strzok explains text about those 'ignorant hillbillies' in the country's wealthiest county*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> To the loyal suckers, it looks like the victory they were told to expect.


Its crazy watching the GOP members twisting and turning and reaching and stretching trying to spin and mischaracterize the most mundane things into something of substance. Yet they come up empty . . . reminds me of the nutter morons in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just ask " Filthy Filner "....he used the same Democratic Playbook.*
> *Mr Spola Henry.*


Do you believe Trump is totally innocent as far as sexual assault is concerned?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its crazy watching the GOP members twisting and turning and reaching and stretching trying to spin and mischaracterize the most mundane things into something of substance. Yet they come up empty . . . reminds me of the nutter morons in here.


It doesnt remind you of "russian collusion"?


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Witch hunt, GOP embarrassing themselves. What's the point?


*Oh no their not, you Democrats are backed so far into the corner*
*your sphincter is now your lips......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh no their not, you Democrats are backed so far into the corner*
> *your sphincter is now your lips......*


Improvement.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe Trump is totally innocent as far as sexual assault is concerned?


*State The Crime he has committed......*

*Oh Please dear Rodent State the Crime, and while yur at it ....wipe the *
*defecation off your lips.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It doesnt remind you of "russian collusion"?


E-reader and Husker are the same person, no 2 people on earth can be as equally stupid as they are.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its crazy watching the GOP members twisting and turning and reaching and stretching trying to spin and mischaracterize the most mundane things into something of substance. Yet they come up empty . . . reminds me of the nutter morons in here.



*You reek of Democratic Defecation .....wipe it off your lips....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E-reader and Husker are the same person, no 2 people on earth can be as equally stupid as they are.


*Does that mean Filthy Filner's friend " Spola " sold his balls to himself.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Try "nothingburger".
> I predict it will be the soup dujour in the drive by media within hours.


WOW! Bold prediction! You barely put your hand out the window on that one!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! Bold prediction! You barely put your hand out the window on that one!


I know you people better than you know yourselves.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! Bold prediction! You barely put your hand out the window on that one!


*Oh butt yours has been out, the smell is all over North County....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Three Funny,
> Trey Gowdy Destroys FBI's Peter Strzok: Why Did You Talk About Impeaching Trump a Day After the Special Counsel Launched?
> Katie Pavlich
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/07/12/trey-gowdy-rips-peter-strzok-for-claiming-he-isnt-biased-n2499718


This Townhall site you constantly cite.  They were watching the same Gowdy v Strzok exchange as the entire country had access to see, right?

Because I didn’t see the witness “destroyed” or “ripped”.  That low point still rests with Trump’s federal judge appointment of the guy that never appeared in any courtroom as a lawyer, ever, doesn’t know what a motion in limine is, and was both ‘destroyed’ and “ripped” a new one by a Deep South conservative Republican Senator.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Oh wait.  “Alternative facts”.  I forgot about that beauty from a senior WH official.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *State The Crime he has committed......*
> 
> *Oh Please dear Rodent State the Crime, and while yur at it ....wipe the *
> *defecation off your lips.....*


How would anyone outside the special counsel’s team led by a lifelong Republican career prosecutor and criminal investigator as well as a highly decorated Vietnam era Marine officer, appointed by a lifelong Republican career prosecutor appointed by Donald Trump have any incontrovertible insight into any prospective criminal indictment(s) and/or referral(s) of criminal conduct supported by overwhelming incontrovertible evidence from a team of career professionals that have not provided even a flyspeck of leaks into their impartial and thorough examination of Russian interference with the 2016 election that all 17 or so US intelligence agencies agreed took place, and was most recently concurred by the Republican controlled Senate Intelligence committee. 

I dig run on sentences.  That was a doozy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E-reader and Husker are the same person, no 2 people on earth can be as equally stupid as they are.


Yes they can.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> How would anyone outside the special counsel’s team led by a lifelong Republican career prosecutor and criminal investigator as well as a highly decorated Vietnam era Marine officer, appointed by a lifelong Republican career prosecutor appointed by Donald Trump have any incontrovertible insight into any prospective criminal indictment(s) and/or referral(s) of criminal conduct supported by overwhelming incontrovertible evidence from a team of career professionals that have not provided even a flyspeck of leaks into their impartial and thorough examination of Russian interference with the 2016 election that all 17 or so US intelligence agencies agreed took place, and was most recently concurred by the Republican controlled Senate Intelligence committee.
> 
> I dig run on sentences.  That was a doozy.


I tried to read it three times, and I can read, interpret, and translate, rat babble.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I tried to read it three times, and I can read rat babble.


Three times?  No wonder you’re acting like Louie Gohmert at this point.  I think it’s medicine time for you.

So after three read throughs.  Cite any portion that’s inaccurate, and we can discuss that issue or issues.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Three times?  No wonder you’re acting like Louie Gohmert at this point.  I think it’s medicine time for you.


Imagine reading a sentence that dives into a personal extravaganza of flowery, and unintelligible theories of light and black, mixed with herds of wildebeast, rumbling from a helicopter view, across a dusty plain, under a red sky, while the blue shade of night pulls the darkness behind you.

See what I mean?


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> This Townhall site you constantly cite.  They were watching the same Gowdy v Strzok exchange as the entire country had access to see, right?
> 
> Because I didn’t see the witness “destroyed” or “ripped”.  That low point still rests with Trump’s federal judge appointment of the guy that never appeared in any courtroom as a lawyer, ever, doesn’t know what a motion in limine is, and was both ‘destroyed’ and “ripped” a new one by a Deep South conservative Republican Senator.



*You sure work extra hard at shoring up a Democratic Shit Shack.....*

*Why is that ?*

*Are you a Broke Dick Comedian or are you.... *

*" Ted Lieu who stole the Little Boys Shoe "*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Imagine reading a sentence that dives into a personal extravaganza of flowery, and unintelligible theories of light and black, mixed with herds of wildebeast, rumbling from a helicopter view, across a dusty plain, under a red sky, while the blue shade of night pulls the darkness behind you.
> 
> See what I mean?


If coming up with not even a single inaccurate portion of my extensively over run on sentence, then sure, I see what you meant to accomplish.  Deflecting from inconvenient truths with a pour example of a confidence tricker’s slight of hand.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Three times?  No wonder you’re acting like Louie Gohmert at this point.  I think it’s medicine time for you.
> 
> So after three read throughs.  Cite any portion that’s inaccurate, and we can discuss that issue or issues.



*Bob.....or is it " Ted ".....Don't be a dick Hunter....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

*Didi Mao !!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You sure work extra hard at shoring up a Democratic Shit Shack.....*
> 
> *Why is that ?*
> 
> ...


The subject is Strzok’s testimony before a star chamber of frustrated failed Republican nincompoops eachblooking to create their own five minutes of embarrassing Strzok.  They failed.  Some far worse than others.  Gohmert took home the dunce cap.  

In due course, today’s Republican histrionics will have their place with the Army McCarthy hearings, that idiot nominated for federal judge that had never been inside a courtroom as a lawyer, and dozens of future incredibly embarrassing episodes as this WH continues to hold sway over the Republican House and Senate members with neither a spine nor a set of balls.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Bob.....or is it " Ted ".....Don't be a dick Hunter....*


Ted's miniature chickens?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The subject is Strzok’s testimony before a star chamber of frustrated failed Republican nincompoops eachblooking to create their own five minutes of embarrassing Strzok.  They failed.  Some far worse than others.  Gohmert took home the dunce cap.
> 
> In due course, today’s Republican histrionics will have their place with the Army McCarthy hearings, that idiot nominated for federal judge that had never been inside a courtroom as a lawyer, and dozens of future incredibly embarrassing episodes as this WH continues to hold sway over the Republican House and Senate members with neither a spine nor a set of balls.


I believe you Peter.
We all believe you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The subject is Strzok’s testimony before a star chamber of frustrated failed Republican nincompoops eachblooking to create their own five minutes of embarrassing Strzok.  They failed.  Some far worse than others.  Gohmert took home the dunce cap.
> 
> In due course, today’s Republican histrionics will have their place with the Army McCarthy hearings, that idiot nominated for federal judge that had never been inside a courtroom as a lawyer, and dozens of future incredibly embarrassing episodes as this WH continues to hold sway over the Republican House and Senate members with neither a spine nor a set of balls.



*Now Now Bob.....let's not let the cat out of the Bag ....*

*Just because you have no back support for your Eunuch disposition....*

*Pssssst.......Trump's Winning and Democrats are Spinning....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I believe you Peter.
> We all believe you.


You really can’t even come up with one portion of the hearing where Strzok got ‘schooled’?  Just deflection and pour Greg Gutfish style “humor”.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You really can’t even come up with one portion of the hearing where Strzok got ‘schooled’?  Just deflection and pour Greg Gutfish style “humor”.


Yeah "Strzok", sorry.
I forgot you're still under cover.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You really can’t even come up with one portion of the hearing where Strzok got ‘schooled’?  Just deflection and pour Greg Gutfish style “humor”.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You really can’t even come up with one portion of the hearing where Strzok got ‘schooled’?  Just deflection and pour Greg Gutfish style “humor”.


Any bets that Strzok will become one of Trumps campaign managers?  He was brilliantly evasive.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

*Strzok out......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

*Are they really going to give Tony Podesta and his " pedo " brother*
* immunity after they committed worse crimes than Paul Manafort ?*
*Far worse crimes.......Paul Manafort worked for the Podesta's, but*
*Mueller is going to give those two and three others double secret*
*immunity for their testimony against Manafort......Something is*
*really really wrong with this whole IC investigation....and I mean*
*Really Wrong !!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Strzok out......*


who is this guy? This is Peter puffer Sr.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Imagine reading a sentence that dives into a personal extravaganza of flowery, and unintelligible theories of light and black, mixed with herds of wildebeast, rumbling from a helicopter view, across a dusty plain, under a red sky, while the blue shade of night pulls the darkness behind you.
> 
> See what I mean?


Were you sober when you came up with that one?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Were you sober when you came up with that one?


As a judge.
I'm a giver, and a decent writer to boot..


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As a judge.
> I'm a giver, and a decent writer to boot..


You are more than decent.  You are down right JK Rowlingesque in your creativity!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are more than decent.  You are down right JK Rowlingesque in your creativity!


Thanks.
I wish I could return the compliment.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks.
> I wish I could return the compliment.


No worries.  I don’t need a compliment.  My life is pretty awesome.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> who is this guy? This is Peter puffer Sr.


You dig pretty deep for shit.  I guess that it is a plumber thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> who is this guy? This is Peter puffer Sr.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You dig pretty deep for shit.  I guess that it is a plumber thing.


His chosen source of propaganda sent him that. I guess if one is a nutter one would see that clip as somehow incriminating? Or bad somehow? I don't get it, it's like all their other catch phrases and code words, they just all somehow know all it entails . . . or the plumber mistook what that clip actually said.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> who is this guy? This is Peter puffer Sr.



StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
Strzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
Strzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
Strzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
Strzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
Strzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
Strzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
Strzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
Strzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok
StrzokStrzokStrzok


*Poor Poor Rodent....*
*He tends to skip a Strzok once in a while.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?[/QU


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

https://screenshots.firefox.com/wLi02obIlLXmB6Y5/twitter.com

I tried to cut and paste the pages of the article but every time i did, the page disappeared shortly after i posted it.
I will try to get something easier to read posted.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

https://screenshots.firefox.com/DEIEUU4mAxDQSnyW/twitter.comhttps://screenshots.firefox.com/q0sy2Bd4Dl8kb9Ph/twitter.com
https://screenshots.firefox.com/6xRDojkfMgi8sNM3/twitter.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

https://screenshots.firefox.com/hhyYbNP1FOROhPYm/twitter.com
https://screenshots.firefox.com/bI7RuNfMKbN8vpU4/twitter.com
https://screenshots.firefox.com/ED1JT0HuGRtTCQpa/twitter.com
https://screenshots.firefox.com/IaEiJwgdIuG9wIAT/twitter.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

https://screenshots.firefox.com/mTilJgZaa0OTftlS/twitter.com


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Interesting.

Clarence Voyance?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Im having a really hard time cutting and pasting this thread.
I dont know why.
pages are showing up redundantly and out of order.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Clarence Voyance?


Im Clarence Voyance.
You can find the thread on my TL.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> StrzokStrzokStrzok
> StrzokStrzokStrzok
> StrzokStrzokStrzok
> StrzokStrzokStrzok
> ...


Pretty cool dude huh. I really appreciate those people that have and will put their life on the line to protect America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty cool dude huh. I really appreciate those people that have and will put their life on the line to protect America.


Is that why you love the President so much?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im Clarence Voyance.
> You can find the thread on my TL.


I can see at least part of what is fueling your paranoia.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty cool dude huh. I really appreciate those people that have and will put their life on the line to protect America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I can see at least part of what is fueling your paranoia.


Too funny.
I posted my twitter handle at least three times, and you just e-read it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I can see at least part of what is fueling your paranoia.


Relax, and follow me on twitter.
Clarence Voyance.
Paranoia is so russia collusion.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://screenshots.firefox.com/wLi02obIlLXmB6Y5/twitter.com
> 
> I tried to cut and paste the pages of the article but every time i did, the page disappeared shortly after i posted it.
> I will try to get something easier to read posted.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Too funny.
> I posted my twitter handle at least three times, and you just e-read it.


That's not it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That's not it.


I look forward to having a new e-follower.
Thank's espola.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> View attachment 2970


Yeah, like I said, I had a hard time with the cut'n paste.
Really weird since it never happened before.
Thanks for the plug.

Thomas Wictor is an interesting dude.
A little whacky, but smart and interesting.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Relax, and follow me on twitter.
> Clarence Voyance.
> Paranoia is so russia collusion.


Bow down before your master --


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I look forward to having a new e-follower.
> Thank's espola.


You're dumber than I thought.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You're dumber than I thought.


I love you too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Bow down before your master --
> 
> View attachment 2971


John Lennon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love you too.


Enough with the bull shit, how long does it take to smoke St Louis ribs?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyhoo, I tried to post the pages of the article and they would not stay up.
If anyone is interested, you can follow me on twitter @SettlesSean and get a link to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Enough with the bull shit, how long does it take to smoke St Louis ribs?


8 hrs. for spare ribs, give'r take an hour


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> John Lennon?


...right...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> ...right...


Im more of a Paul McCartney guy.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, like I said, I had a hard time with the cut'n paste.
> Really weird since it never happened before.
> Thanks for the plug.
> 
> ...


You only got two things wrong there.

What did you get from the article (other than a voice in the back of your brain whispering "you must retweet this")?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Bow down before your master --
> 
> View attachment 2971


He's an interesting character, and puts some time into his theories, but Im not big on "masters".
(I have this little issue with authority)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You only got two things wrong there.
> 
> What did you get from the article (other than a voice in the back of your brain whispering "you must retweet this")?


The article on Strzok's father is interesting.
Maybe illuminating, in some respects.

Did you read it?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The article on Strzok's father is interesting.
> Maybe illuminating, in some respects.
> 
> Did you read it?


Did you notice that you didn't really say anything there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 8 hrs. for spare ribs, give'r take an hour


Serious?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you notice that you didn't really say anything there?


The article on Strzok's father was interesting
Maybe illuminating in some respects.

Did you read it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Serious?


When I cook them, thats how long they take.
I use real wood in a barrel smoker.
Temp between 250 and 300.

I know, Im a dinosaur, but I like to cook like a hillbilly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You're dumber than I thought.


I dont know why you people always like to put me down.
Im a nice guy.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The article on Strzok's father was interesting
> Maybe illuminating in some respects.
> 
> Did you read it?


Circle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that why you love the President so much?


Bone spurs?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Circle.


He'd rather stay in the truck. You know, the plumber is now creepier than nono.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He'd rather stay in the truck. You know, the plumber is now creepier than nono.


Its an interesting read.
I had no idea Strzok grew up in Iran and his father was a big supporter of the Ayatollah.
None of that was in my truck, but it is now.

Since neither of you two read it, you'll have to take my word for it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


I dont think I need to add anything.
A picture sometimes, is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Circle.


Of course.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

I dont get why the two espola's dont like me.
Is it my breath?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its an interesting read.
> I had no idea Strzok grew up in Iran and his father was a big supporter of the Ayatollah.
> None of that was in my truck, but it is now.
> 
> Since neither of you two read it, you'll have to take my word for it.


"Hopes he will stabilize the country" in your mind makes him a "big supporter"?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont get why the two espola's dont like me.
> Is it my breath?


Almost.  It's your words.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When I cook them, thats how long they take.
> I use real wood in a barrel smoker.
> Temp between 250 and 300.
> 
> I know, Im a dinosaur, but I like to cook like a hillbilly.


Looks like I'm in for a long night.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> "Hopes he will stabilize the country" in your mind makes him a "big supporter"?


Very encouraging.
You read at least a snippet.
Im so proud.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like I'm in for a long night.


Why?
Are you cooking spare ribs or baby backs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think I need to add anything.
> A picture sometimes, is worth a thousand words.


What a creepy fucking dude.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a creepy fucking dude.


Obvi.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Very encouraging.
> You read at least a snippet.
> Im so proud.


I did a google search on "Strozk's father".  It took 0.61 seconds and returned the article in much better shape than that mangled junk you tried to post.  Come to think of it, the article's condition might explain your lack of comprehension of it - you couldn't read it, so you took your twitter-master's words for your own.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its an interesting read.
> I had no idea Strzok grew up in Iran and his father was a big supporter of the Ayatollah.
> None of that was in my truck, but it is now.
> 
> Since neither of you two read it, you'll have to take my word for it.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think I need to add anything.
> A picture sometimes, is worth a thousand words.


In nutterese?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a creepy fucking dude.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Obvi.


Disingenuous and childish, you can decide who is who.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I did a google search on "Strozk's father".  It took 0.61 seconds and returned the article in much better shape than that mangled junk you tried to post.  Come to think of it, the article's condition might explain your lack of comprehension of it - you couldn't read it, so you took your twitter-master's words for your own.


The parallels between Trump and his fellow nutters just keep coming up. Both Trump and the nutter nation learn things that are general knowledge or easily looked up and then act like they've discovered something unique, new and before unheard of. "No one knew _________, very interesting!" The best is when the nutters say the media isn't covering something when they had been all week . . . and then of course you would say how would nutters know whether the MSM was covering something or not as they don't partake in it. The answer of course is they wouldn't, they were just told so by their masters and they ran with it. 

As you say, "Circle."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I did a google search on "Strozk's father".  It took 0.61 seconds and returned the article in much better shape than that mangled junk you tried to post.  Come to think of it, the article's condition might explain your lack of comprehension of it - you couldn't read it, so you took your twitter-master's words for your own.


What did you learn?
Like I said, the cut'n paste was not my best work.
Im a little hurt that you rubbed my nose in it.
What did you glean, if anything from your newfound knowledge of the Strzok family history?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What did you learn?
> Like I said, the cut'n paste was not my best work.
> What did you glean, if anything from your newfound knowledge of the Strzok family history?


I learned that you don't know anything about it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Fill me in.
Im like a sponge, ready to soak in all the e-knowledge I can.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fill me in.
> Im like a sponge, ready to soak in all the e-knowledge I can.


OK, start here --

http://www.rsc.org/images/Arrhenius1896_tcm18-173546.pdf

Let me know if you need help with the math.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> OK, start here --
> 
> http://www.rsc.org/images/Arrhenius1896_tcm18-173546.pdf
> 
> Let me know if you need help with the math.


Old news, and wrong thread.
Peter, remember?

Fill me in on what you learned about paranoid peter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What did you learn?
> Like I said, the cut'n paste was not my best work.
> Im a little hurt that you rubbed my nose in it.
> What did you glean, if anything from your newfound knowledge of the Strzok family history?


What you don't seem to fathom is that you are looking for bogiemen, commies, deep state zombies around every corner. That being, you twist the mundane into something to validate your fears and you readily believe those that tell you likewise. Wake up, your descent into the fever swamp is accelerating daily.

Here your kids might want you to see this:


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you don't seem to fathom is that you are looking for bogiemen, commies, deep state zombies around every corner. That being, you twist the mundane into something to validate your fears and you readily believe those that tell you likewise. Wake up, your descent into the fever swamp is accelerating daily.
> 
> Here your kids might want you to see this:


Peter.
Paranoid peter.
What can you tell me about peter?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I learned that you don't know anything about it.


Thank's E.
This is much easier.
The Thomas Wictor theory I tried to post in the first place.
Its fun, get the popcorn and dig in.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=18&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwisltuIlK_cAhXlqFQKHcnLAXUQFgiVATAR&url=https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1018235980275257344.html&usg=AOvVaw3uABE9YSfNHGAnlXyPyL_J


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank's E.
> This is much easier.
> The Thomas Wictor theory I tried to post in the first place.
> Its fun, dig in.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=18&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwisltuIlK_cAhXlqFQKHcnLAXUQFgiVATAR&url=https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1018235980275257344.html&usg=AOvVaw3uABE9YSfNHGAnlXyPyL_J


Coocoo.

You too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> You too.


I appreciate your help.
You're not as much of a humorless prick, or condescending asshole as everyone says you are.
Enjoy the thread.
I sure did.
TW is a very good writer.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Old news, and wrong thread.
> Peter, remember?
> 
> Fill me in on what you learned about paranoid peter.


A good teacher fills in his student's most obvious gaps first.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I appreciate your help.
> You're not as much of a humorless prick, or condescending asshole as everyone says you are.
> Enjoy the thread.
> I sure did.
> TW is a very good writer.


I can't help condescending - that's where you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> A good teacher fills in his student's most obvious gaps first.


Im happily married, but Im sure you'll find someone else's gaps to fill.
Thank's anyways. (I think)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I can't help condescending - that's where you are.


I dont believe it.
You've always been respectful to me, and I appreciate that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Peter.
> Paranoid peter.
> What can you tell me about peter?


You tell me, you seem to think you have all the answers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You tell me, you seem to think you have all the answers.


The TW theory is very entertaining.
Did you read it?
Espola helped me get it posted in a clear and readable format.
Nice guy, espola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The TW theory is very entertaining.
> Did you read it?
> Espola helped me get it posted in a clear and readable format.
> Nice guy, espola.


I don't care.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't care.


I think you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I appreciate your help.
> You're not as much of a humorless prick, or condescending asshole as everyone says you are.
> Enjoy the thread.
> I sure did.
> TW is a very good writer.


Are you in the bag?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you in the bag?


Bag-o-rats?
Hell no.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you in the bag?


Ive met some of the posters in here, you included.
I know Lion, you, and BIZ, Bruinkicker.
Ive also met many posters on the soccer side over the years, some of who posted under more than one alias.
MaP is Driver, and has experimented with other aliases.
Ive had some characters, but they were gags that I let everyone in on.
Espoola, B eartrap, Bernie sanders.
My first name in the old forum was Aff-leet.
Those are it with  me.

The bag-o-rats is an interesting and insane freak that I play along with at times because its funny.
I like funny.


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I learned that you don't know anything about it.


*I learned a couple of critical points about you way back....*
*A. You are a LIAR. ( It's been proven so many times about you ! )*
*B. You are a THIEF. ( You incriminated yourself so many times it's now hilarious ! )*

*Focus on your PERSONAL character first before throwing bags of your own feces at others.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

*Strzok Out

FBI Fires Disgraced Special Agent*

The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) terminated special agent Peter Strzok on Friday, according to reports.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Strzok Out*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/13/fbi-fires-peter-strzok/*
> *FBI Fires Disgraced Special Agent*
> 
> The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) terminated special agent Peter Strzok on Friday, according to reports.





*He's started a GoFundMe page today that has already accumulated around $ 26,000, with a*
*total goal of $ 150,000....Guy has brass balls, I gotta give him that. Nothing like being the *
*biggest scum bag on the face of the planet at present....*
*He has also started a NEW Twitter page, most likely with the intent of trashing Trump.....*
*At least he's out in the open with his intent now....*

*This shit would come to a screeching halt if all of these treasonous characters met their demise*
*at the end of a rope.....This is cause for the Death Penalty every inch of the way....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He's started a GoFundMe page today that has already accumulated around $ 26,000, with a*
> *total goal of $ 150,000....Guy has brass balls, I gotta give him that. Nothing like being the *
> *biggest scum bag on the face of the planet at present....*
> *He has also started a NEW Twitter page, most likely with the intent of trashing Trump.....*
> ...


It is treason.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He's started a GoFundMe page today that has already accumulated around $ 26,000, with a*
> *total goal of $ 150,000....Guy has brass balls, I gotta give him that. Nothing like being the *
> *biggest scum bag on the face of the planet at present....*
> *He has also started a NEW Twitter page, most likely with the intent of trashing Trump.....*
> ...



Strzok keeps this up. he's gonna work his way right past any pardon from Trump....
Maybe the Clinton Foundation could help him out...


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2018)

*On a serious note:*
*The FBI is VERY complicit with most of these horrific shootings we've *
*witnessed over the last few years.....Why you ask?*
*Well one HUGE glaring example is this most recent incident in New Mexico*
*where these two guys and three women were found living in Afghanistan style*
*squalor with ten to twelve young kids.....they were being brainwashed into *
*performing school shootings and other terrorist acts by the son of the first*
*twin towers attack. The FBI KNEW about it, yet ignored what was transpiring*
*at the compound....only when the local Sheriffs and Police became involved *
*did arrests happen...Now a Democratic Judge has released the lot on a signature*
*bond agreement..that's absolutely crazy !*
*After EVERY one of the shooting incidents over the last two or so years we find *
*that the FBI was VERY aware of the shooters/had contact with them and I feel*
*purposely ignored the cases because THEY were complicit with the setup.*

*That's how bad I feel the FBI is compromised, the whole Division needs to be *
*completely " Back Flushed " and then given a thorough cleaning. New blood *
*needs to be brought in and the corrupt personnel need to be Charged with*
*Treason and what ever else applies.....*

*I strongly feel our FBI, DOJ, CIA and other agencies have been infected with*
*a massive disease over the last twenty four years before Donald J. Trump was *
*elected...*

*The disease is Corrupt Politics on a scale none of us could fathom until now !*


----------

